# Weimaraner and waterfowl?



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

I've been duck hunting now for about 5 years and I am wanting to get a dog. I have a couple of buddies who have labs so I want something different. I am also drawn to the look of the Weimaraner, so my question is how well would they do as a waterfowl dog in East Tennessee? It doesn't get crazy cold but it will freeze the ponds from time to time. Can a Weimaraner handle it?


----------



## Sporting1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think you will find a better duck hunting dog than a lab.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Yeah I realize they are prob the best, but is it possible? I don't want to get a weimaraner if they will get to cold and not be able to perform


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd start with the "where do you live" question, and how do you hunt. Weims do well in the water(i've had one in the past) but definately could not handle the cold late season hunts. My best advice is to go with what works, and for ducks, a lab works.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

My sister has 2... And they are fine upland dogs, and could most likely handle water retrieves in milder climates... However, if your a waterfowl enthusiast and you hunt in all kinds of extreme weather conditions... This would not be a breed I would choose... 


Richard


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

I have never seen the importance of being different, esp. with dogs, go with what has the best % " A well bred black dog"

It will save you alot of head aches..


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

If it aint broke ,dont fix it ...buy a waterdog.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Todd Caswell said:


> I have never seen the importance of being different, esp. with dogs, go with what has the best % " A well bred black dog"
> 
> It will save you alot of head aches..



This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ *well bred AND black!


*​Lonnie Spann


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Just get one of those nice _silver labs_

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

I live in East Tennessee, the coldest it gets is mid teens and that's just occasional. The average coldest temp is 26 according to the weather channel. And I know labs are great and work but I really like the weimaraner I just don't want it to be a waist ill have to do a little more research.. Continue to inform me thou! Thanks guys I'm still in a toss up


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Just get one of those nice _silver labs_
> 
> Lonnie Spann


If they had them I would.. But they are not registered breeds I don't think


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't think I would venture outside of the traditional duck dog breeds. A weim MIGHT be the the best duck dog ever but getting a lab, golden, chessie or boykin from a nice field breeding improves those chances quite drastically. Being different in a duck blind normally doesn't amount to much IMO.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

If you want to make a decision from numbers /averages ..them weimy aint guna cut it. They dont even have a tail to steer with in the water. You better be a fair weather hunter ,then see what the dog thinks about the days weather.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Chevy3 said:


> If they had them I would.. But they are not registered breeds I don't think


Kim Kardashian may look nice ,but she's as useful as a lead headed hammer.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

get a weimeraner to be different. then to be even more different from your duck hunting buddies take your weimer and go upland hunting instead. your duck hunting buddies with labs will then appreciate you being different;-)

how about i make an analogy:
all my duck hunting buddies use waders and boats. i think i will just go nekkid and float around in an inner tube to be different.;-)


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

roseberry said:


> get a weimeraner to be different. then to be even more different from your duck hunting buddies take your weimer and go upland hunting instead. your duck hunting buddies with labs will then appreciate you being different;-)
> 
> how about i make an analogy:
> all my duck hunting buddies use waders and boats. i think i will just go nekkid and float around in an inner tube to be different.;-)


Yeah my bad for wondering if the dog could waterfowl hunt it was a simple question I didn't need dick head smart ass answers


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

If it could waterfowl hunt ,it would be considered a waterfowl hunting dog...no cussing on RTF until you have 500 posts .

Simple Laws of physics include ...if you have a dumbass question ,your probably going to get a smart ass answer.

Your looking for someone to tell you it will be "the next best thing" proly not guna happen here.

If you want to be different look into other waterfowl breeds.


----------



## mpdraine (May 8, 2013)

Todd Caswell said:


> I have never seen the importance of being different, esp. with dogs, go with what has the best % " A well bred black dog"
> 
> It will save you alot of head aches..


Just because your dog is black doesnt mean it is the best dog out there to hunt with.
Also i have seen several people hunt with weims without a problem. personal opinion to me.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Shawn White said:


> If it could waterfowl hunt ,it would be considered a waterfowl hunting dog...no cussing on RTF until you have 500 posts .
> 
> Simple Laws of physics include ...if you have a dumbass question ,your probably going to get a smart ass answer.
> 
> ...


Well I didn't think it was a dumb question since I thought well enough to ask for advice.. Not sarcasm what are some good other breeds that could used?


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Just get one of those nice _silver labs_
> 
> Lonnie Spann



if you can find me a silver lab let me know might be the only lab if be interested in


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Chevy3 said:


> Well I didn't think it was a dumb question since I thought well enough to ask for advice.. Not sarcasm what are some good other breeds that could used?


Chessie ,golden, boykin, Troller ,Flat coat retriever, standard poodle ...I'm sure there is more ,just look at the natural design of these breeds compared to a weimy, 


Lance Armstrong wasnt a wrestler and the weather man aint guna go get your ducks.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Chevy3 said:


> if you can find me a silver lab let me know might be the only lab if be interested in


Bad plan of attach is to shop by looks 1st. I had a sneeky suspicion that you where looking for a Silver.

Find a nice ,well bread yellow ,black, chocolate breeding from at least hunting stock WITH HEALTH CLEARANCES and pickk a puppy up ,look deep into it's eyes and *dont* fall in love.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Shawn White said:


> Chessie ,golden, boykin, Troller ,Flat coat retriever, standard poodle ...I'm sure there is more ,just look at the natural design of these breeds compared to a weimy,
> 
> 
> Lance Armstrong wasnt a wrestler and the weather man aint guna go get your ducks.


where did lance come into play? I'm not gonna give my dog erythropoietin to ride his bike to go get the ducks from the weather man


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Shawn White said:


> Bad plan of attach is to shop by looks 1st. I had a sneeky suspicion that you where looking for a Silver.
> 
> Find a nice ,well bread yellow ,black, chocolate breeding from at least hunting stock WITH HEALTH CLEARANCES and pickk a puppy up ,look deep into it's eyes and *dont* fall in love.


So a mixed bread lab is a bad lab? To many rules to this crap. So silver labs are bad?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Chevy3 said:


> where did lance come into play? I'm not gonna give my dog erythropoietin to ride his bike to go get the ducks from the weather man


Waterdogs are made to ride a mountain bike ,not a 10 speed.


----------



## mpdraine (May 8, 2013)

Shawn White said:


> Waterdogs are made to ride a mountain bike ,not a 10 speed.


So not only you have to have a dog to retrieve but you have to have a bike for it to ride also?
First one on me


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

mpdraine said:


> So not only you have to have a dog to retrieve but you have to have a bike for it to ride also?
> First one on me


Not bad reply for a split personality.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Troller ,Flat coat retriever, standard poodle


The only toller I have trained with was a pretty nice 8 or 9 month old puppy. It liked retrieving and birds. I can't say the same for the flatties and poodles that have come into the group now and then. You'd be best served sticking with one of the big three, lab, chessie, or golden, and make sure they are from field lines. Your chances are just better at coming up with a good one. If you want a mixed breed, some of them turn into good hunting dogs, I know it. But again, what are the percentages of lord knows where it's from parentage pup turning out to be a good hunting dog?

I have to say, one lady brought her ~12 week old silver lab out for a couple weeks. That little guy didn't know he was silver and liked retrieving and birds just fine. Trouble is, what would be the percentage of silver lab pups turning out to like retrieving and birds?


----------



## Jared Hauseman (Jun 1, 2012)

I currently have a GSP, another shorthaired breed like the Weim. In my four years of training and being involved with the pointing breeds, versatile and hunt test, I have yet to see an outstanding performance come from a Weim. My wife wanted one before I bought our GSP but after being involved with these groups, I'm very happy that we did not go that route. My understanding is the hunting has mostly been bred out of them. They have become more show dogs than anything now a days. There are a few Weim owners that will tell you different but my GSP will out perform all the ones that I have seen in my journey. They will most likely not hold up to even the 20 degree weather, getting in and out of the water. I know that my GSP struggles on those days. He will retrieve only out of desire to have the bird, but hates getting back up on land in the cold air. Just my .02


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I work with and train all breeds and have trained several Weims. They would be at the very bottom of my list as a potential duck dog......actually wouldn't be on my list at all.....and within the breed you need to shop carefully to find the good ones, even for upland.Too many of them bred because they "look cool" rather than for hunting ability. There are good ones but not always easy to find.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

If you're looking at getting one of the Continental Sporting breeds for all around work I would look a Draahthar (sp) first and then a Griffon. Both have heavier coats than GSP. I duck hunted my GSP in So Cal but when I moved north got labs. Tollers are nice too.
Lonnie didn't you mean get a silver lab and then run the Grand ?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I agree...Drathaar, Griffon, Pudelpointer, German Wirehaired Pointer (yeah, I know....but don't ever say to a Drathaar person that their dog is a GWP and visa versa).
And cross Spinone Italiano off the list before it even gets on the list.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

American water spaniel? Opinions?


----------



## Mn John (Aug 26, 2008)

Chevy:

You have heard a lot of opinions most of which are correct. I currently own and hunt 4 wiemaraners, and have owned at least one for the last 18 years. If your plan is to duck hunt from a blind/boat over decoys into the late season then a wiemaraner or any shortcoated versatile dog is not the right breed. I do duck hunt with mine, mostly jump shooting off ponds and steams. Early in the season or field hunting geese I will set out decoys and use them to retrieve downed birds. My temperature guidelines are as follows: I will upland hunt with my dogs down to about 0 degrees if the wind chill isn't too bad, as long as we are moving they're good to go. Jump shooting ducks, it seems like 15 to 20 degrees is the lower limit, once they are wet they need to get moving and dried off before the cold sets in.

If you are straight up waterfowler, with limited upland hunting get a retriever. If you do both and want to hunt waterfowl into the late season get a wiredhaired breed. If you are mostly a upland hunter with a little early season waterfowling then a GSP or the right weimaraner may work.

John


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Sharon Potter said:


> I agree...Drathaar, Griffon, Pudelpointer, German Wirehaired Pointer (yeah, I know....but don't ever say to a Drathaar person that their dog is a GWP and visa versa).
> And cross Spinone Italiano off the list before it even gets on the list.


So from what I a, gathering a lab is one of the shortest haired coats that imam seeing, although did sorta like the pudelpointer it still is a little more long haired than I am wanting. But I guess most duck dogs are right for warmth.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Chevy, I live in SW VA, and have hunted in East TN. While it might not be like Minnesota, mid teens and 20's are common enough to heavily tilt the bar in strong favor of the Labs, Chessies and Goldens. Combine that with some swift, icy rivers, and it's even more so. I've had 3 Labs and a Chessie, and would not (personally) remotely consider anything else for the type hunting I do.

On a side note, where in East TN are you located? We have a great club (NETN Retriever Club) in Bristol, and there is another great club (East TN RC) around Knoxville/Chattanooga.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Mountain Duck said:


> Chevy, I live in SW VA, and have hunted in East TN. While it might not be like Minnesota, mid teens and 20's are common enough to heavily tilt the bar in strong favor of the Labs, Chessies and Goldens. Combine that with some swift, icy rivers, and it's even more so. I've had 3 Labs and a Chessie, and would not (personally) remotely consider anything else for the type hunting I do.
> 
> On a side note, where in East TN are you located? We have a great club (NETN Retriever Club) in Bristol, and there is another great club (East TN RC) around Knoxville/Chattanooga.


Kingsport area. I actually went to king college in Bristol for 2 years. So I'd say we are fairly close 
And all signs seem to be pointing toward lab cause I want the shortest coat, I don't care much for long haired dogs.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

I wanted to stay away from longer hair but just out of curiosity what about a long haired weimaraner? Thoughts on that? Without sarcasm please


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I would never buy an upland dog for waterfowl hunting...they are bred for upland work, doesn't mean they cannot be trained to do it but why? Like most "Lab" guys I have my own bias...Golden Retriever is the only way to go...you can be different and still have a great water dog!


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Chevy3 said:


> I've been duck hunting now for about 5 years and I am wanting to get a dog. I have a couple of buddies who have labs so I want something different. I am also drawn to the look of the Weimaraner, so my question is how well would they do as a waterfowl dog in East Tennessee? It doesn't get crazy cold but it will freeze the ponds from time to time. Can a Weimaraner handle it?


Yes and no. I have a lot experience with the NAVHDA dogs and none can compete with a good Spinone in place of a Lab. None are close, not in terms of swimming ability, strength, training ease, temperament or ability to handle rough or cold water. The first of the upland dogs to be allowed in AKC retrieving were the Spinones. 

They are extremely eager retrievers and super water dogs.

Not saying they are better than traditional retrievers because they are much more independent, but of the NAVHDA group dogs it isn't even a contest. The GSP's do well but up against a Spinone in NJ coastal water 90lbs beats 60lbs every day.


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

Chevy3 said:


> I wanted to stay away from longer hair but just out of curiosity what about a long haired weimaraner? Thoughts on that? Without sarcasm please



At this point i'm not sure why you are continuing to ask. You came looking for advice, were given a lot of good advice, especially concerning the health of the dog during long cold days in the duck blind, and yet you want to continue to convince yourself that you are correct in wanting a weim to do the work that a water dog was bred to do. Bottom line, labs, goldens, chessies, and a few others were bred to have the coat, strength, speed, and endurance to handle the conditions you are talking about hunting in. My guess is you think you know more than the rest of us and are set on getting a weim, so get the weim and torture the dog with conditions its not bred to handle, than, after you've learned your lesson, get a waterdog.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Read this thread and decide! http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...s-from-retrieving-to-quot-should-be-dead-quot


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

ndk3819 said:


> At this point i'm not sure why you are continuing to ask. You came looking for advice, were given a lot of good advice, especially concerning the health of the dog during long cold days in the duck blind, and yet you want to continue to convince yourself that you are correct in wanting a weim to do the work that a water dog was bred to do. Bottom line, labs, goldens, chessies, and a few others were bred to have the coat, strength, speed, and endurance to handle the conditions you are talking about hunting in. My guess is you think you know more than the rest of us and are set on getting a weim, so get the weim and torture the dog with conditions its not bred to handle, than, after you've learned your lesson, get a waterdog.


Not so much I'm trying to convince myself I have take all the advice that's why I asked about a long haired. I'd be lieing if I said I didn't want one or like the color of their coat and the long haired is supposed to have a thicker coat and I do not want to torture it. I don't know More than the rest hints why I asked, I've never had experience with any dog accept a lab. So I think it's ok for me to be curious and ask questions on the bread I am interested I'm before I rule it out.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

sick lids said:


> Read this thread and decide! http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...s-from-retrieving-to-quot-should-be-dead-quot


So was this a lab?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

ndk3819 said:


> At this point i'm not sure why you are continuing to ask. You came looking for advice, were given a lot of good advice, especially concerning the health of the dog during long cold days in the duck blind, and yet you want to continue to convince yourself that you are correct in wanting a weim to do the work that a water dog was bred to do. Bottom line, labs, goldens, chessies, and a few others were bred to have the coat, strength, speed, and endurance to handle the conditions you are talking about hunting in. My guess is you think you know more than the rest of us and are set on getting a weim, so get the weim and torture the dog with conditions its not bred to handle, than, after you've learned your lesson, get a waterdog.


Some people just like to swim upstream, finding a Weimy that would retrieve might be a trick all it's own


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

You wouldn't believe the calls I get to train exotics to do something that they are NOT built to do. Last one was to train a Rhosesian Ridgeback as a Waterfowl/ Upland retriever.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Chevy3 said:


> So was this a lab?


Possibly the dog in the avatar? I really don't know. You might find better info on a site dedicated to training weims for waterfowling than here.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Since lab appears to be dog of choice ill look into them, is there a difference in color other than color as dumb as that sounds...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Chevy3 said:


> Since lab appears to be dog of choice ill look into them, is there a difference in color other than color as dumb as that sounds...


Once you go black you'll never go back


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

It's like trying to eat soup with a fork. The fork isn't designed to eat soup.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

If you don't want a Lab (and everyone doesn't), then why not check out an American Water Spaniel. They are traditional waterfowl dogs and are big enough (and have enough drive) to handle a goose, too. In addition, they can be used as upland flushing dogs. Call me and we can talk about what an AWS can do. 803-983-0567.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

The classifieds here would be a great place to start.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

chevy,
i was just messin'. i have never trained a weim and have no idea of their capablities. i do think i read where a weim made a master hunter title last year but it coulda been a gsp? here is my actual advice:

1. labs are forgiving of the mistakes of a first time trainer.(and for me the 2nd,3rd...........)
2. other dogs are good too.(i was beaten in derbies last year by a a few goldens and a chessie. got beat in one qual by three chessies this year)
3. i train frequently with the best pair of boykins in the world. though i rarely have labs over two years old, these boykins kick my butt everytime out. if you want something different *and can get one sired by either of these two*.....get one!
4. even though i have been beaten and respect all these dogs and breeds, you could not give me any of them if a lab were available.(even if it was a silver one)

btw, i have duck hunted in a float tube. i also fell in one time and killed a duck while changing clothes, almost nekkid!


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

So you want something different, I have a Treeing Walker Coonhound that retrieves, beautiful shorthaired coat that gets rid of water very quickly. The one fault she has is when she performs her NO GO she will just stand at the waters edge and do what she has been bred to do for generations, opens with the most beautiful mouth you've ever heard so you can figure out how to get it! Best of luck, but I would stick with the retriever breeds.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

roseberry said:


> chevy,
> i was just messin'. i have never trained a weim and have no idea of their capablities. i do think i read where a weim made a master hunter title last year but it coulda been a gsp? here is my actual advice:
> 
> 1. labs are forgiving of the mistakes of a first time trainer.(and for me the 2nd,3rd...........)
> ...


Well at least you weren't pooping.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Chevy3 said:


> Since lab appears to be dog of choice ill look into them, is there a difference in color other than color as dumb as that sounds...


All *labs* are *yellow* & those that aren't wish they were.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All *labs* are *yellow* & those that aren't wish they were.


Now dammit Jake, you know the only proper color for a lab is black. Quit touting those labs with the yellow gene defect!

:lol:


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

Howard N said:


> Now dammit Jake, you know the only proper color for a lab is black. Quit touting those labs with the yellow gene defect!
> 
> :lol:



I'll take a brown dog anyday!  (Chocolate lab, not to be confused with a boykin or chessie)


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Lonnie Spann said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ *well bred AND black!
> 
> 
> *​Lonnie Spann


Or Golden Notice the slush ice we broke to get back to the "ramp".


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

On the serious side, most of us, Lab, Chessie or Golden owners up here in cold water, icy Montana use neoprene vest. I wonder if that would negate the disadvantage of a shorthaired dog to some extent?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Howard N said:


> Now dammit Jake, you know the only proper color for a lab is black. Quit touting those labs with the yellow gene defect!
> 
> :lol:


LOL. I wouldn't have a black one. I like what I like. There are obviously some incredibly talented black ones, but I like the good yellows.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

John Robinson said:


> On the serious side, most of us, Lab, Chessie or Golden owners up here in cold water, icy Montana use neoprene vest. I wonder if that would negate the disadvantage of a shorthaired dog to some extent?


i was curious about this also since I have mild winters would the vest be fine for a shorthair


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> , but I like the good yellows.


 Which one? ;-)


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Chevy3 said:


> i was curious about this also since I have mild winters would the vest be fine for a shorthair


just go and get the dang weimaraner! who cares if all the hunt has been bred out of them. get one! you clearly can't be swayed out of it. they aren't meant to duck hunt. i'm not even sure if they have webbed feet? but who cares?

will look for your replies in 3-6 months when the classic "that dog dont hunt" comment comes up.

lab, chessie, golden retriever and you cant go wrong. water spaniels, boykins, drathaar if you want to be different but still effective. anything else you are asking for misery, headache, and sorrow. all can be found at your local liquor store for $20 or less no need to spend the big money for a dog that gives the same


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

Chevy3 said:


> i was curious about this also since I have mild winters would the vest be fine for a shorthair



Short hair dog with a vest in 25-30 degree weather = frozen short hair dog. The neoprene will not replace the undercoat of a lab or other waterdog breeds. I agree you have milder winters than some of our neighbors to the north, but they are pretty similar to what we see here in oklahoma, and we have our share of 20 degree days and ice and snow which require even a lab to wear a neoprene vest. Sounds like we are back to the earlier comment i made, go ahead and try to reinvent the wheel by getting a weim, and when that doesn't work, get a lab or other waterdog breed.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

blake_mhoona said:


> just go and get the dang weimaraner! who cares if all the hunt has been bred out of them. get one! you clearly can't be swayed out of it. they aren't meant to duck hunt. i'm not even sure if they have webbed feet? but who cares?
> 
> will look for your replies in 3-6 months when the classic "that dog dont hunt" comment comes up.
> 
> lab, chessie, golden retriever and you cant go wrong. water spaniels, boykins, drathaar if you want to be different but still effective. anything else you are asking for misery, headache, and sorrow. all can be found at your local liquor store for $20 or less no need to spend the big money for a dog that gives the same


Yes their feet are webbed, but I'm just gonna hunt with a buddy of mines until I can decide thanks for all your help and kind words sir even though I didn't need the sarcasm from everyone but whatever I got the message


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

ndk3819 said:


> Short hair dog with a vest in 25-30 degree weather = frozen short hair dog. The neoprene will not replace the undercoat of a lab or other waterdog breeds. I agree you have milder winters than some of our neighbors to the north, but they are pretty similar to what we see here in oklahoma, and we have our share of 20 degree days and ice and snow which require even a lab to wear a neoprene vest. Sounds like we are back to the earlier comment i made, go ahead and try to reinvent the wheel by getting a weim, and when that doesn't work, get a lab or other waterdog breed.


Alright alright I get it I can't make a pig fly... Even know I'd like to haha


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Which one? ;-)


The sarcasm is strong with this one.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The sarcasm is strong with this one.


Somehow, I don't think it was sarcasm, he's got the weight of history on his side. And a dang nice black dog piling up the ribbons at the moment. ;-)


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The sarcasm is strong with this one.


You need to call me.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

This is my weimaraner colored Chesapeake Bay Retriever.. The color is called ash, but it's not very common.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Julie R. said:


> This is my weimaraner colored Chesapeake Bay Retriever.. The color is called ash, but it's not very common.




Beautiful dog! I like this color that's def an option thanks!


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jun 7, 2008)

Get a Wiemador (aka Silver Lab). You'll have the best of both.

Bob


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Chevy we have a club trial coming up like the first weekend in June in Bristol at my farm. Before you make any decisions why don't you come watch and see what we do and then make your mind up. We train to a little higher level than the average duck hunter and I think you will understand why we like labs, goldens, and chessies. Chad


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

My husband had a Brittany Spaniel when we were first married and living in CA. The Brittany was a wonderful upland dog and a very decent duck dog. He had a wet suit, but it doesn't get as cold in CA as it does back East! When the Brittany passed we got our first Chesapeake and that was over 40 years ago. Never had anything else since. In all honesty, the Brittany was harder to train than the Chessies and had a definite stubborn streak! He was a fun dog though!


----------



## kcrumpy9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Chevy- 

Have you contacted any Weim breeders who say their dog can do the work in your climates? What is your need for the short coat? Like others have stated the Lab is probably top notch. If you want a different kind of waterdog that can do it all check in to your Goldens, Chessies, Flats, Curlies, Tollers, AWS etc.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Chad Baker said:


> Chevy we have a club trial coming up like the first weekend in June in Bristol at my farm. Before you make any decisions why don't you come watch and see what we do and then make your mind up. We train to a little higher level than the average duck hunter and I think you will understand why we like labs, goldens, and chessies. Chad


Chevy, I would jump on this generous offer. If you are anywhere near Chad, please do yourself a favor and go. Chad's a very nice guy, doesn't toot his own horn, but in case you missed it, his signature line tells the whole story.

John


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Chad Baker said:


> Chevy we have a club trial coming up like the first weekend in June in Bristol at my farm. Before you make any decisions why don't you come watch and see what we do and then make your mind up. We train to a little higher level than the average duck hunter and I think you will understand why we like labs, goldens, and chessies. Chad


Yeah this sounds like a heck of a time! Just let me know! I'd love to come watch! Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Chad Baker said:


> Chevy we have a club trial coming up like the first weekend in June in Bristol at my farm. Before you make any decisions why don't you come watch and see what we do and then make your mind up. We train to a little higher level than the average duck hunter. Chad


I shortened the quote a bit. I think Chad trains on the level of Michael Jordan in basketball or Tiger Woods in golf.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Chevy3 said:


> I've been duck hunting now for about 5 years and I am wanting to get a dog. I have a couple of buddies who have labs so I want something different. I am also drawn to the look of the Weimaraner, so my question is how well would they do as a waterfowl dog in East Tennessee? It doesn't get crazy cold but it will freeze the ponds from time to time. Can a Weimaraner handle it?


Get a Golden or Chessy if you want to be different than your buddies. I wouldn't get a Weim for a hunting dog/retriever.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

Cowtown said:


> Get a Golden or Chessy if you want to be different than your buddies. I wouldn't get a Weim for a hunting dog/retriever.


Yeah I'm really liking Julie R.'s ash colored chessy.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Rainmaker said:


> Somehow, I don't think it was sarcasm, he's got the weight of history on his side. And a dang nice black dog piling up the ribbons at the moment. ;-)


Oh, there's no doubt he has been part of some mighty fine black dogs & young Holland is a superb marker on land *and* water, which translates to him winning a lot. That said, he appreciates a yellow dog. I'm certain of it.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I know a Weim who is a cadaver dog and also MH. That's sort of like waterfowling when they work on lakes???


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

heck I would not get a Weim for an upland dog , much less a waterfowl dog!!!


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Chevy,

Going with a chessie will put you on the 'exotic' side of traditional retrievers. You can see three other colors, deadgrass, sedge and brown in my avatar.

If you are still seeking a continental breed a standard poodle would be a good choice. While they have a longer coat they do not shed. While not common there are Master Hunter poodles out there.

Definitly take up Mr. Baker on his offer. He has some dogs that know how to retrieve pretty good.

Tom


----------



## Hattrick (Dec 31, 2011)

If you decide to go with a wiem i can put you in touch with one of the top breeders in country her dogs gave good water desire and like ducks. My 2 cents says get what you want just pick the right breeder. Alot people think retrievers are the only dogs that can retreive. Truth is its alot PP, GSPs and other breeds that have the same retrieve desire as a lab and in sum cases more. We hunt GSPs all year long in MD on rivers you need dogs from good lines. My choice is a good GSP they are relentless retrievers land and water (from the right breedings). What ever you decide have fun get what you want and hunt smart.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Heck, why not get a Brittany for a duck dog?


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Hattrick said:


> If you decide to go with a wiem i can put you in touch with one of the top breeders in country her dogs gave good water desire and like ducks. My 2 cents says get what you want just pick the right breeder. Alot people think retrievers are the only dogs that can retreive. Truth is its alot PP, GSPs and other breeds that have the same retrieve desire as a lab and in sum cases more. We hunt GSPs all year long in MD on rivers you need dogs from good lines. My choice is a good GSP they are relentless retrievers land and water (from the right breedings). What ever you decide have fun get what you want and hunt smart.


Agreed. It is not retrieving desire that makes traditional retrievers the best suited to waterfowling, rather temperament and body type. There are good compromises to be had, however, for most people.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

For any of you that still are on this thread.. Been over a year but in October I finally decided on a pup and got one and it wasn't a Weim, so no worries on her getting cold right? Thanks for all your alls advice and input. I went with a chessie


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

To answer your question , a Weimemiemer will work just fine in Tn. Get a heavy neoprene vest and he'll do fine. Don't let the Lab snobs get to ya, they get their panties in a bunch every time someone says a dog, other then a black lab plays a game they think the y own. They quickly forget that Dogs like the Chesapeake and Water Spaniel's were retrieving ducks in the US Way Long before they arrived on our shores.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Yay, American made, not a same'ol same'ol import.


----------



## Tdog (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome to the other side. Great looking pup!


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

You could do it with a miniature poodle....but why? There's a reason labs dominate the duck blinds.


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

Many years ago I had a weim. He was not a born and bred water dog. He was not incline to just jump in and just do it. We got him at about a year old. We tried tons of things to get him to get in the water on his own. He refused to jump in off a quick drop from our water blinds probably not the best way to introduce a dog to water. We eventually got him to do it and he did ok. They have NO undercoat so forget cold weather hunting unless you put a jacket on him. He was super intelligent, vindictive and would destroy things if he didn't get his way. You never had to worry about anyone stealing anything with him around - super guard dog and won't let anyone get in your vehicle without your ok. We lost him at about 7 years old and found out they are prone to cancer. Honestly - I would not want another one but I am sure some people love them.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Near here, a Pheasent hunter was hunting his two Weims on public ground.and broke through In a slough..... Normally a lab would have a better chance to get out of such a situation then a hunter..... The hunter got out, both dogs died. 

When picking a puppy for a task, find parents that do the task you want the puppy to do, I doubt you will find a weim breeding that both parents are avid duck hunters. You might be ok on decent weather days, but do you really want to not be able to hunt when the north wind is howling and the temperatures are falling? I don't shoot many ducks on bluebird days.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

SPEED said:


> Many years ago I had a weim. He was not a born and bred water dog. He was not incline to just jump in and just do it. We got him at about a year old. We tried tons of things to get him to get in the water on his own. He refused to jump in off a quick drop from our water blinds probably not the best way to introduce a dog to water. We eventually got him to do it and he did ok. They have NO undercoat so forget cold weather hunting unless you put a jacket on him. He was super intelligent, vindictive and would destroy things if he didn't get his way. You never had to worry about anyone stealing anything with him around - super guard dog and won't let anyone get in your vehicle without your ok. We lost him at about 7 years old and found out they are prone to cancer. Honestly - I would not want another one but I am sure some people love them.


I also hunted with a weim decades ago when I was a college student. Great pointer on pheasants. I took her duck hunting because a dog was better than no dog...she did fine picking up ducks in shallow water,, good for tracking cripples through the cattails, but was cold even when vested and we wrapped her in a blanket in between retrieves. She did not like decoy hunting because no undercoat= miserable cold waiting...quite the contrast compared to hunting with a waterdog breed.

She was fine for upland hunting and occasional jump shooting ducks while hunting pheasants and huns.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Chevy3 said:


> Yeah I realize they are prob the best, but is it possible? I don't want to get a weimaraner if they will get to cold and not be able to perform


Not sure if a weimaraner can handle the cold water or not, or if they even will retrieve in water. But what I do know coming from a home that ran pointers in horse back trials. Is that my dad told me if you want a dog that retrieves then buy a retriever. Pointers are used to find birds for you to shoot. After you shoot the bird walk over and pick it up. So I got a retriever because I'm to lazy to get out of the boat to pick up downed birds.


----------



## simplepeddler (Sep 26, 2011)

Just go with the Wachtelhund


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

If you want a "different" waterfowl dog, look into an American Water Spaniel. They'll do everything a Lab can do.


----------



## Chevy3 (May 8, 2013)

thanks for your alls replies but this thread is over a year old it took me that long to decide. I just found it and wanted to update everyone that I finally got a puppy and choose a born retriever and she's a chessie.


----------

